# First visit to Brittany



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Just started to loosely plan our Brittany tour in July and boy with the year I’m going to have at work I will need it .
It all looks wonderful and relaxed on the web but can anybody help me out with the ‘must see’ destinations. My preference is for relaxed scenic Aires and good Municipals rather than the all singing and dancing 'booking in advance' caravan sites.
All your collective worldly wisdom much appreciated .


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Just drive off the ferry and head off in the direction of Brittany.

No other planning necessary!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Take your bikes and pedal gently along the Nantes to Brest canal. 

Then head north and spend a few days near Perros Guirec on the Pink granite Coast.

Stop at any small town in the middle of Brittany for bread, food and general provisions (and probably other things too) at half the price it is near the coast. Be prepared to shake hands with everybody in the bar when you walk in, and again when you leave. These inland areas have not been "spoiled" and they still hang on to the quaint old traditions.

Dave


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

pippin said:


> Just drive off the ferry and head off in the direction of Brittany.
> 
> No other planning necessary!


Totally and absolutely agree, Stop when you want where you want.




Zebedee said:


> Take your bikes and pedal gently along the Nantes to Brest canal.
> 
> Then head north and spend a few days near Perros Guirec on the Pink granite Coast.
> 
> ...


And also agree with that. fantastic area
:lol:


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> Take your bikes and pedal gently along the Nantes to Brest canal.
> 
> Then head north and spend a few days near Perros Guirec on the Pink granite Coast.
> 
> ...


.....echo,echo,echo what Dave said, but don't tell everyone :wink: :wink:

curlyboy


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi wp!! Brittany is beautiful!!

As said, take bikes... Piriac Sur Mer, cycle tracks to isolated coves and beaches.

Lorient and the Ile de Groix... take the bikes on the ferry to the island on a nice day, explore the cliffs, take it easy...

Do you realise how easy it is to turn someone GREEN? :roll: :wink:


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Agree with what has been said,Southern Brittany is also worth a trip,the area around Carnac and Quiberon is lovely with excellent beaches and clifftop views.


----------



## Booty (Aug 20, 2010)

If you go anywhere near Treguier on the north coast, I strongly recommend a meal at Le Hangar (http://www.restoenfrance.com/restaurant-360988-Le-Hangar.html). Fabulous seafood and atmosphere.

Sorry it's a bit off the point, but it really is worth a visit.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Anywhere in Britany is fine.
La trinite sur mer, Carnac ,quiberon, I could go on forever.
Dave p


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

wp1234 said:


> Just started to loosely plan our Brittany tour in July and boy with the year I'm going to have at work I will need it .
> It all looks wonderful and relaxed on the web but can anybody help me out with the 'must see' destinations. My preference is for relaxed scenic Aires and good Municipals rather than the all singing and dancing 'booking in advance' caravan sites.
> All your collective worldly wisdom much appreciated .


hi wp1234 which crossing will you use :?: jud


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

I agree it's a great part of France to visit and popular with camping-caristes.

We toured around some of the south, west and northern coasts in June last year and found some great places to stay mostly aires and a couple of campsites.

Inland there are some interesting places eg villages with parish closes near Morlaix, and some gentle hills.

I've listed the aires we stayed at on our website 
here

Aires 2010
(Piriac sur Mer to Mont St Michel are in Brittany)

and will be adding more info and photos soon!

Enjoy your planning and the trip

Steve


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Err, last time I looked, le Mont Saint Michel is in Normandy!

Still worth a visit though!


----------



## stephenpug (Sep 18, 2008)

mont st michel, also if you like oysters cancale is the place buy from a stall (there is about 10 to choose from) eat your oysters and throw the shells on the beach fantastic also use all the aires france you wont go far wrong,the hardest thing is to just chill and relax,enjoy


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

*brittany*

hi wp1234 . here is a few of French Aires they are all free parking just tokens for water - electric on the coast of Brittany all from vicarious books.jud :wink:


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

Ile de brehat on the north coast is stunning, regards. Sean


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

........and while you're on the north coast, pop up to Lancieux. There's an aire near the church, or a municipal down the road, and a beach to die for.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Dinan is well worth a visit, its inland from Dinard about 20 miles on the River Rance. There is an aire near the river but its not very nice but is handy for the port and town. a mile and a half up the river (north is a lesser know quieter aire and there is a superb wild spot on the Rance just a bit further up.

I prefer the northern coast to the southern one. Just work your way along. You will never again see so many motorhomes in one place though. Its a challenge to find a spot on your own!


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

Brittany is great for seafood. Try Chez Jacky just outside Riec-sur-Belon, follow the little Chez Jacky signs out of town. It is a rustic restaurant situated above the estuary of the Belon River.
Riec -sur- Belon is east of Pont-Aven which is east of Cocarneau in the south west. 

Seafood and view to die for.

Bob


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

we love spectacular rugged Pointe du Raz, it has the some of the fastest tides in the world near the Île de Sein http://www.france-for-visitors.com/brittany/finistere/ile-de-sein.html some offshore inhabited islands .

There is some good info here 
http://www.bonjourlafrance.com/france-regions/brittany/crozon-la-torche-pointe-du-raz.htm


----------



## timontrak (May 3, 2010)

Definitely recommend a visit to Vannes if you are going to the south coast.

Cheers - Tim


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

jud said:


> wp1234 said:
> 
> 
> > quote]hi wp1234 which crossing will you use :?: jud
> ...


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> we love spectacular rugged Pointe du Raz, it has the some of the fastest tides in the world near the Île de Sein http://www.france-for-visitors.com/brittany/finistere/ile-de-sein.html some offshore inhabited islands .


A few miles around the corner from Pointe de Raz is Pointe du Van. You can stay overnight there at the free car park. From memory I think you have to pay at Pointe de Raz.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The Golfe du Morbihan on the south side of Brittany is nice. Arzon at the end of the peninsula is great. Loads of little islands and coastal walks. The Aire there is about 9 euros if you can work out the complicated entry thing but there is a municiple for about a tenner near the sea which was good.


----------

